

Show HN: Markpad Editor for Windows Phone 8 - charlesportwood
http://www.windowsphone.com/en-us/store/app/markpad-editor/c452dd19-6a36-45ae-8cfc-6721e5c886c0
Markpad Editor for Windows Phone 8 just passed certification and is now available in the Windows Phone Marketplace. It's designed to be a simple Markdown Editor and Previewer for Windows Phone 8.<p>You can see it here: http://www.windowsphone.com/en-us/store/app/markpad-editor/c452dd19-6a36-45ae-8cfc-6721e5c886c0<p>I'd love to get some feedback and know what you guys think of it.
======
HarshaThota
Is this is anyway related to MarkPad for Windows?

<http://code52.org/DownmarkerWPF/>

~~~
charlesportwood
No, not in any way. It's meant to be the WP8 equivalent to an app by the same
name I wrote for iOS last year.

